# Roy Marples lascia gentoo!!!?!?

## mrfree

http://roy.marples.name/node/337

La cosa mi intristisce parecchio visto che ho avuto a che fare con lui per diversi problemi in passato (sulla parte di gestione della rete principalmente) avendo modo di saggiare le sue capacità e anche considerando il lavoraccio che ha fatto sul baselayout-2  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma si arresterà questa emorragia di dev??

Buona fortuna Roy!

----------

## comio

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> http://roy.marples.name/node/337
> 
> La cosa mi intristisce parecchio visto che ho avuto a che fare con lui per diversi problemi in passato (sulla parte di gestione della rete principalmente) avendo modo di saggiare le sue capacità e anche considerando il lavoraccio che ha fatto sul baselayout-2 
> 
> Ma si arresterà questa emorragia di dev??
> ...

 

sono evoluzioni fisiologiche.

luigi

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> sono evoluzioni fisiologiche

 

"evoluzione" non è proprio il termine esatto, semmai il contrario  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ma si arresterà questa emorragia di dev??

 C'è da sperare che il buonsenso si faccia strada tra alcuni devel influenti.

I dissapori che lo hanno portato ad allontanarsi li potete leggere nella ml gentoo-dev.

----------

## drizztbsd

sigh and sob, proprio ora che deve uscire freebsd 7.0 mi lasciano da solo  :Crying or Very sad: 

come sono triste, e tutto sto macello è nato perché lui vuole convertire gentoo a usare POSIX sh invece che bash

----------

## djinnZ

finalmente ho trovato il thread incriminato (grazie a deadhead per averlo indicato), mi chiedo solo quale sia l'età media e non è sarcasmo stavolta.

----------

## Peach

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> sigh and sob, proprio ora che deve uscire freebsd 7.0 mi lasciano da solo 
> 
> come sono triste, e tutto sto macello è nato perché lui vuole convertire gentoo a usare POSIX sh invece che bash

 

io non ho letto il thread, ma tecnicamente quali sono i pro e contro di usare bash e di usare sh posix? 

(dal mio punto di vista non vedo nulla contro posix, ma forse mi sbaglio, ditemi voi)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> finalmente ho trovato il thread incriminato (grazie a deadhead per averlo indicato), mi chiedo solo quale sia l'età media e non è sarcasmo stavolta.

 

Chi di voi lo ha letto potrebbe fare un rapido riassunto dei punti salienti?

----------

## djinnZ

Chiedo venia, ho saltato anche io il link.

In pratica un devel ha proposto una cosa, uberlord ha risposto bada che è meglio se scrivi così ed un altro gli ha detto di non cercare il pelo nell'uovo. Da qui una discussione sull'opportunità di discutere di posix etc. Sarei curioso di sapere di chi è il messaggio censurato e cosa contiene ma lo immagino.

Non mi pare che il devel che proposto la modifica ha battuto ciglio alla "correzione" tra l'altro. Certo non è che sia edificante.

----------

## riverdragon

Letto tutto.

Uberlord ha anche ragione, ma da qui ad andarsene mi sembra esagerato. In fondo le obiezioni che gli sono state mosse riguardavano il fatto che bash propone strumenti migliori di sh. Certo sarebbe bello un ln -s /bin/busybox /bin/sh per andare tutti un po' più di corsa, ma non sono uno sviluppatore quindi non so cosa comporti.

Adesso, ad un passo dallo smascheramento, perdiamo anche baselayout2?

----------

## mrfree

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Adesso, ad un passo dallo smascheramento, perdiamo anche baselayout2?

 

Uberlord ho scritto qualcosa sul suo blog (il link lo trovi nel mio primo post) *Quote:*   

> Speaking of baselayout, I am sorry to leave it behind just when the finishing post for it being unmasked was so close. But I may continue working on it as an external project if the Gentoo Trustees will allow it to be BSD licensed. I'm pretty sure I could do that anyway as I did write 99% of it from scratch, but I'm a nice guy so I asked. Gentoo can then either can on using it or get other devs to take it over or use something else.

 

Tutto sommato la posizione di uberlord non mi sembra errata  *Quote:*   

> Well, my view of Gentoo has always been about choice. You know your USE flags? Well, you choose them. Choice. It's a good thing - it makes Gentoo a very powerful distro. [...] The current Gentoo mindset is once the tool has been picked, embrace it to the exclusion of all other tools.

 

----------

## djinnZ

un elemento critico ed insostituibile del sistema (init script, package manager, startup & C) è buona cosa che sia il più semplice e portabile possibile ed abbia il minor numero di dipendenze possibili.

Se domani gentoo vorrà implementare minix o opensolaris (che non prevedono bash per ora) o che sia, gli script POSIX si possono utilizzare direttamente senza modifiche mentre quelli attuali richiedono l'istallazione di bash, sperando che sia supportata, utilizzabile e stabile (non puoi affidare le operazioni di base del sistema ad una shell che crasha), o di essere modificati.

Le prestazioni sono l'ultima cosa.

Ma mi pare che la decisione sia stata dettata più dall'aver riscontrato una mentalità ristretta e retrograda che dal fatto in se stesso.

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Adesso, ad un passo dallo smascheramento, perdiamo anche baselayout2?

 

A quanto pare no  :Razz:  (fiuuuu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/council/meeting-logs/20071108-summary.txt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Baselayout-2: uberlord will continue to maintain it
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

----------

## riverdragon

<sospiro di sollievo> E' un po' che aspetto di migrare l'init a baselayout2+einit, rischiava di finire tutto in fumo!

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> <sospiro di sollievo> E' un po' che aspetto di migrare l'init a baselayout2+einit, rischiava di finire tutto in fumo!

 

Mi fai un riassunto sui cambiamenti con il passaggio al nuovo baselayout?   :Confused: 

----------

## riverdragon

Essenzialmente, è scritto in C anziché in bash, con tutti i miglioramenti implicati (velocità, gestione del parallelismo dei servizi, dipendenze...)

Qui trovi il thread di questo forum dove se ne era parlato.

----------

## lucapost

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...ma tecnicamente quali sono i pro e contro di usare bash e di usare sh posix? 
> 
> 

 

qualche sviluppatore potrebbe illuminarci? quali sono i vantaggi di bash in particolare?

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...ma tecnicamente quali sono i pro e contro di usare bash e di usare sh posix? 
> 
> 

 

vedi qui.

da quello che capisco, è una questione di lana caprina.

bash è posix a meno che non sia inizializzata altrimenti da profili specifici.

qui mi sembra confermato.

fuori da questo forum non ho trovato critiche a bash relative all'adesione agli standard.

comunque. l'attenzione ad utilizzare sintassi standard negli script di baselayout mi sembra una posizione da difendere.

----------

## djinnZ

bash estende ma implementa lo standard. Vuol dire che uno script posix funziona sempre e sicuramente su bash ma se porti uno script bash su un'altra shell (ash, vecchi unix, sh di qnx etc.) non è detto che funzioni.

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque. l'attenzione ad utilizzare sintassi standard negli script di baselayout mi sembra una posizione da difendere.

 

da quel che è successo deduco quindi che la maggioranza degl sviluppatori voglia mantenere bash come standard.

Cavolo, se  /bin/sh vuol dire standard posix, ma che ci mettono a fare questo link a /bin/bash? Se il tuo script e scritto in bash mettici la shell #!/bin/bash, e non #!/bin/sh.

Se vogliono mantenere bash come shell di default va benissimo, ma almeno che siano coerenti, e lascino scegliere all'utente il link /bin/sh che preferisce.

Secondo me sarebbe veramente triste se questa scelta fosse dettata dal fatto che "tutti scrivono in bash" e quindi ci teniamo il bash come shell altrimenti non garantiamo la compatibilità, soprattutto se si comincia a parlare di portabilità ed efficienza. MI piacerebbe approffondire, ma ad un primo impatto sembra che sia così.

ps:  c'era un topic con un titolo significativo su questo forum: Gentoo è fatta di scelte: ..., pensavo che si riferisse alle scelte dell'utente finale.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cavolo, se  /bin/sh vuol dire standard posix, ma che ci mettono a fare questo link a /bin/bash?

 

leggendo wikipedia dove ho indicato prima credo di capire questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If Bash is invoked with the name sh, it tries to mimic the startup behavior of historical versions of sh as closely as possible, while conforming to the POSIX standard as well. When invoked as an interactive login shell ...
> 
> 

 

in altre parole, se cominci lo script con #!/bin/sh, dopo saresti vincolato ad una sintassi più restrittiva.

in compenso, lasci l'utente libero di lincare /bin/sh come gli pare, e quindi, se lo desidera, di non utilizzare per nulla bash.

io ho fatto delle prove (superficiali) lincando /bin/sh a dash ma ho incontrato qualche problemino in avvio (uso il baselayout di default, non quello nuovo) e sono tornato indietro.

----------

